

Djangy gets background jobs and more - endlessvoid94
http://blog.djangy.com/2010/12/17/background-jobs-and-more/

======
orblivion
I wonder if they're considering Postgres? I bet that's a hotly requested
feature.

~~~
sueders100
According to a tweet on Dec. 9 it should be coming "very soon"

<http://twitter.com/djangy/status/12951890044125184>

------
wwortiz
Can anyone explain to me what pony powered is? Is it just a way to say you are
running django or is it something more?

~~~
nopal
It comes from Cal Henderson's DjangoCon 2008 keynote:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Fr65PFqfk&fmt=22#t=55m1...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Fr65PFqfk&fmt=22#t=55m10s)

He jokingly said Django needed a mascot and that he could take a framework
seriously if it had a mascot with magical powers.

~~~
ubernostrum
And then, to answer the criticism, the community came up with the pony:

<http://djangopony.com/>

And then to complete the cycle, the pony showed up to conferences, where it
was much loved:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubernostrum/3919450494/in/pool-...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubernostrum/3919450494/in/pool-857858@N20/)

Lately it's retired a bit since the joke has run its course. Not sure what the
next one will be.

~~~
benatkin
The novelty has and will continue to wear off, but the Pony won't be going
away. Once an unofficial mascot, always an unofficial mascot!

------
chedigitz
I hope that Santa will bring me a djangy invite for Xmas :)

~~~
rayboyd
I've got a few spare if you want one.

~~~
chedigitz
Definitely! Awesome it's jvasquez11 (at) gmail thanks.

~~~
rayboyd
That should be on it's way.

------
TimothyFitz
The name makes me immediately think janky, not something I'd want to trust :)

Is the name some kind of reference I don't get (beyond Django, obviously)?

~~~
benatkin
I don't think confusing k with g like that is very common.

When I heard the word "ghee" I didn't notice that if I pronounced it oddly it
could sound like "key".

